
Portable Web Documents – An Alternative to PDF Based on HTML5 and Web Standards - burtonator
https://getpolarized.io/2019/05/11/portable-web-documents.html
======
jstewartmobile
In the words of the great Caitlyn Johnstone:

" _No. No no no no no no no no no. No.

No no no no no no, no no no no no no no no no no. No no no no no no? No! No no
no no no no no, no no no no. No no no no no, no no no no no no no no no no.

No no. No no no._"

~~~
burtonator
Why no? Curious about the negative reaction.

~~~
jstewartmobile
Web is such an overcomplicated exploit-riddled mess that only a handful of
megacorps even have the resources to maintain a browser--and most have thrown
in the towel on that front.

For documents, PDF seems far more sane.

For example, PDF is guaranteed to terminate. Document embedded JavaScript
isn't.

